# blue cross cpt 97016



## mjhooyer1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello, I am having hard time getting reimbursed for 97016 for Vaso therapy treatment for a physical therapy office.  We had to have a swelling code for it to get paid in ICD9, and now I am using the cross over to ICD 10 and still not getting paid by BCBS,  I am getting paid for this from medicare though.  So don't know what I need to do different.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 16, 2015)

What ICD-10 CM code are you using?


----------



## mjhooyer1 (Dec 16, 2015)

My 3 dx codes are M7121, M79604 & M7989,  the 3rd dx code is the swelling crosswalk from icd9 that we had to have to get paid with ICd9,  I have tried pointing to all 3 and just pointing to the 3rd dx and I have also tried M7981.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 16, 2015)

R60.0 would be the cod for localized swelling.  You would list as the first listed cod the reason for the encounter.


----------



## mjhooyer1 (Dec 16, 2015)

So it doesn't matter that the direct crosswalk from the Icd9 729.81 is either M7981 or m7989?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 16, 2015)

You shouldn't be coding based off the GEMS


----------

